# CEOTP Application In Progress



## NightEcho (31 May 2009)

Hello all, thought I would post something about my journey here.

I am 24, have a Diploma in Arch. Building Technology and 3 years experience in Construction management. For about a year now I have been looking into the Forces as something I was interested in pursuing. So in March I went into my local recruiting office in Vancouver and checked into becomming an Engineer (Officer). After a good chat with the recruiters there, they told me I would be a prime candidate for the CEOTP and had a good chance of getting in because Engineer is a "Hot Job". 

I worked on my application and submitted it in early April, then waited. And waited. Then around mid May the ball started rolling and it seems to be moving fast now. Mid May I took the eCFAT, then over the next couple weeks my references were telling me that they had been called. Now I have my Interview and Medical both booked for June 4, next week. 

It seems to be going well so far. I was guess at the start it may be awhile, maybe even a year before boot camp, but now it seems it may be sooner.

I'll keep this update as I go.

Cheers.


----------



## NightEcho (5 Jun 2009)

Well, an update here. 

I went in today for my medical and interview, which both went very well. However, I hit a snag being as there may not be any spots available for CEOTP Engineer, leaving me to either wait until next year to see what happens, or switching to another choice. Choices he gave me were,

Infantry Officer
Artillery Officer
AEC
Construction Engineer
CELE or
MARS

Right now, if I were to choose another, AEC and CELE are basically out, not interested at all. Construciton Engineer is something I am considering. Inf/Arty is a mild possiblity, although I am not too sure. The interesting one is MARS, I never thought about the Navy before, but after thinking about it, some things about it interest me. Seems like more chance for travel and seeing more of the world. It also would give an oppurtunity to be posted to Victoria, which is way closer to home than anything in the army or air force.

Decisions, Decisions...


----------



## Jayson Wonder (29 Jun 2009)

Hi NightEcho

Did you end up making a decision? I acttually was faced with the same problem. I wanted Engineer Officer as I heard quite a bit about the trade as my 2 younger brothers are NCM Combat Engineers. Was disapointed when I found out that it was not an option under the CEOTP. I decided to go with Infantry Officer instead and am still waiting a call. From what I gather I am waiting for BackChekc to complete then I will be merit listed. I want to hope I could get an offer for Sept BMOQ but I have no idea if there are even spaces left for that course.

Still waiting paitiently. How is your pregress going?

Good luck.


----------



## Jayson Wonder (8 Jul 2009)

A very say day for me.  

After like 9 months of waiting it seems as if my hopes are crushed at least in the short-term. I got my my BackChek completed on Monday and was advised that the clerk will be merit listing my file right away I thought I was all good to go.


I was hoping to enter the Army through the CEOTP entry plan as a Infantry Officer. As of a week ago there was apparently still 3 positions and the RC told me that I may have a decent chance of making it on BOMQ in Sept. Of course I was ecstatic but still not over confident as they advised that I was still waiting for BackChek and merit listing as mentioned above.

Today they tell me that there are 0 positions left and that CEOTP is now officially closed for Infantry Officer until April 2010. I am in shock.

That seems like forever away after such a long wait already. I am thinking that aside from divine intervention there will be no new opportunities for CEOTP Infantry Officers until next fiscal year and for me I am SOL. 

Hope some others have better success with their application process then I have had. I'm digging deep within to find the patience I now need to reach this goal. The worst part is I am sure my medical and security clearance (which took almost 3 months) will expire also. So essentially I will be back to square one.

Hoping for a ray of light in this dark tunnel.
 :crybaby:


----------



## mellian (10 Jul 2009)

One possibility is to see if you can get in as Infantry NCM and then later apply for CEOTP next April. That way, may get started with basic and other training while you wait. Of course, not sure as to how soon one can apply for CEOTP after entering as NCM, but something to discuss with RC.


----------



## Jayson Wonder (14 Jul 2009)

Hi and thanks for the reply.

Yes I had thought about something of the same. Actually the recruiter told me that there is a University Program for NCM's that gives them 4 years to go back to school while on salary and then upon completion a commission. The only thing is no guarantees you will be accepted or selected and I am not sure if there is a minimum time served before applying.

They also told me today that I could consider switching trades and redoing my interview for an Artillery Officer, MARS Officer or Aerospace Engineer Controller Officer. Yet to truly compare these trades to each other. That is my homework for this evening.

I just want in at this point. As much as I wanted Infantry I could potentially go with Artillery.

Ill keep ya posted.

Thanks,


----------



## NightEcho (19 Jul 2009)

Hey, 

I am basically deciding between joining as a combat engineer or waiting until next year. We'll see I guess.


----------



## NightEcho (30 Jul 2009)

Well, I have been offered a position, CEOTP Engineer. BMOQ for Sept. 7/09

Couldn't be more excited.


----------



## Steve_D (30 Jul 2009)

Congrats!!  Good luck and keep us all posted on your progress.  Glad to hear that you got what you wanted.

Steve


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> Aerospace Engineer Controller Officer.



How did you manage to come up with that name ?


----------



## Jayson Wonder (4 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> How did you manage to come up with that name ?



Lol, sorry, I think to was after too many hours on the forum and the forces.ca job explorer.

I will fix the original post. Thanks for catching that.

Edit: Can't seem to modify that older post anyway I meant AEC Aerospace Controller (Officer). Sorry for any confusion.


----------

